# What kennels have the best browns?



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

I rarely see really nice standards in brown? Anybody have links to kennels that produce browns?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

You should ask Dogsinstyle - here are pictures of her gorgeous browns!!!

http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=5732&highlight=color


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

http://www.cadburypoodles.com/


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> http://www.cadburypoodles.com/


Cadbury was Fran Fischer of Colorado. She had probably the best known Browns in the United States and she spent her life working on her line. Fran has a brain tumor and I believe at this point she is in hospice. I don't know who that woman in Oregon is or why she is breeding under the Cadbury name, but almost all of those dogs on her page are someone else's dogs.

Here is a list of Brown breeders who have show quality dogs:

Autumn Hill http://autumnhillpoodles.tripod.com
Espree http://www.espreeshowdogs.com (Reba was top 5)
Tees http://teespoodles.com (Tees Me Vindicator is Brown)
Luminary http://www.luminarystandardpoodles.com 
Deja Vu Betty Nathanson Warrington, VA 540.351.0777
Ascot Poodles Glenna Carlson (968) 973-0927 [email protected]
PooPla Poodles http://www.pooplastandardpoodles.com/
Apricotgold Poodles http://apricotgold.net

Then there are a number of show quality Black dogs who carry Brown genes who could produce Brown.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

This lady does browns. I don't know much about her, but I groom one of her silvers. He's gorgeous.

www.ben-chers-poodles.com/


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Reesmom said:


> This lady does browns. I don't know much about her, but I groom one of her silvers. He's gorgeous.
> 
> www.ben-chers-poodles.com/


But where on her web page are there ANY pictures or information about her dogs?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Reesmom said:


> This lady does browns. I don't know much about her, but I groom one of her silvers. He's gorgeous.
> 
> www.ben-chers-poodles.com/


I talked to Cheryl Ann a few times during my spoo search... Because we are in North Dakota and she in Minnesota, I was hoping we could visit any litters she had available because the distance wasn't too great...

She seemed very nice, but she had a red litter on the ground and it felt (to me) that she was pushing a little too hard for me to put a deposit on one of them quickly ("You'd better hurry, they're going fast!!") We were not in a hurry when we were looking for our first standard and my husband and I were willing to wait a year or two if necessary to find the right puppy - I told her I was glad they were "going fast" because then she didn't really NEED me as a puppy buyer and they'd all find great homes!

I agree that her website is void of any meaningful information or photos... The red litter she was selling was being raised at one of her "apprentices" homes and she said they weren't available for us to meet... 

Needless to say... I moved on...


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

plumcrazy said:


> I talked to Cheryl Ann a few times during my spoo search... Because we are in North Dakota and she in Minnesota, I was hoping we could visit any litters she had available because the distance wasn't too great...
> 
> She seemed very nice, but she had a red litter on the ground and it felt (to me) that she was pushing a little too hard for me to put a deposit on one of them quickly ("You'd better hurry, they're going fast!!") We were not in a hurry when we were looking for our first standard and my husband and I were willing to wait a year or two if necessary to find the right puppy - I told her I was glad they were "going fast" because then she didn't really NEED me as a puppy buyer and they'd all find great homes!
> 
> ...


She did the same thing to me. I just posted her site as a color reference. She tried for force a silver-beige on me. I wanted a silver. I went to her, because like I said, the dog she bred that I groom is pretty. He has a great temperament. I found out today she is calling my client trying to force another puppy on her. I just thought of her when I saw browns. hwell:


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Reesmom said:


> She did the same thing to me. I just posted her site as a color reference. She tried for force a silver-beige on me. I wanted a silver. I went to her, because like I said, the dog she bred that I groom is pretty. He has a great temperament. I found out today she is calling my client trying to force another puppy on her. I just thought of her when I saw browns. hwell:


Well i am not looking for a pup right now; I am just looking at different websites, magazines and rarely come across the browns. I am just interested. Thanks for all the sites posted!


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

These are some nice browns-
http://www.saratogastandards.com/index.htm
I just had my hands on them today- 
Cadbury Emperor Agustus is still a good brown at 12.
Not quite as dark dark as mine, but not faded at all.
Carole


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Dogsinstyle said:


> These are some nice browns-
> http://www.saratogastandards.com/index.htm
> I just had my hands on them today-
> Cadbury Emperor Agustus is still a good brown at 12.
> ...


Wow!! Those pups are gorgeous! Parents too.


----------

